# g20 bodykit



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

this gets me why hasn't any company created a g20 style body kit for the b14 the closest thing is the gtr kit. do you guys think its possilble to slight modify a g20 front bumper to fit a b14?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

Did you go anyware with this... I am very curious.. I was thinking about trying to fit the erebuni kit on my b14


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

check out my link..
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=2534&highlight=G20

IM doing the whole conversion very soon.. But it does take sum cutting the G20 front ends dont end where the Sentra does..but its minor work..

Over at the G20.net site they've already considered trying to take one of our Sentra kits since we have alot more options then them but no one has tried jus yet....


----------

